# Nissan 100 nx front bumper HELP!



## DRC (Jun 15, 2010)

im the owner of a nissan 100 nx 1.6 But unfortunately my front bumper got hit buy a scooter and total destroyed it, so i was looking for a new front bumper and found the one that the Gti nissan drive around with. so my questions to your guys is 

:can i get a Nissan GTI front bumper on my 1.6 or do i have to get a Gti front ?

a pic of a the gti bumper with Golf 3 angeleyes " this is a Gti nissan"
Billeder af Nissan 100 NX GTI - 1992. - Vmax.dk - Det sygeste bilsite nogensinde!


----------

